
Ask HN: The next generation web framework? - was_boring
It appears that Rails and Node&#x27;s various projects (koa, express, hapi, etc.) are all dying -- or at least aren&#x27;t popular within the past year on this site. There has been some mild uptick in django, which is surprising.<p>So what is the next generation web framework to take the engineering world by storm? Perhaps we are in a lull?
======
angersock
My general shilling would be for Elixir, but let's just stop for a second.

Why do we need another web framework? Are we truly so far past displaying data
munged from a database and occasionally filling queries over JSON APIs that we
need some new shiny? Have our projects, our jobs, our work really changed so
much in character that any of the existing stuff can be improved on by yet
another set of tools to learn?

I think that more churn is something all of us should look at as annoying at
best, wasteful usually, and huge trouble at worst.

------
smt88
From HN posts, it seems to me that people are moving in these directions:

OO -> FP

frameworks -> libraries

ORMs -> query builders

weak typing -> strong typing

dynamic typing -> static typing

Rails, Koa, etc. fall on the "before" side of the trend, whereas things like
React fall on the "after" side.

~~~
niftich
They're not dying. They've gone through the Hype Cycle [1] and have moved from
being new and exciting tools to being just... tools.

[1]
[http://www.gartner.com/technology/research/methodologies/hyp...](http://www.gartner.com/technology/research/methodologies/hype-
cycle.jsp)

smt88's post is consistent with what I've been seeing as well. Two or three
years ago there was an uptick in gradual typing as a transition from dynamic
typing to static typing.

Functional Programming's influence and inspiration is showing everywhere, from
.map() and .filter() utility libraries, to Functions-as-a-Service (Lambda,
"serverless") computing, to Java 8, Model-View-Update (where Update is a Pure
Function) stuff like Elm, Redux.

The NoSQL hype is finally over, we now have datastore decision diagrams that
help us pick a database on its merits.

We are starting to realize that doing complex stateful logic on the client
often means also doing complex stateful logic on the server and synchronizing
the two, so single-purpose libraries like React are heading towards a world
where we'll be rendering on the server again and just pushing virtual dom
diffs on the wire. We have all the pieces right now, but so far no one has
come along and done this yet.

Opinionated frameworks are falling out of favor; everything is about
minimalistic libraries you have to chain together yourself. While this means
more creative freedom, it also means more moving parts to orchestrate, and
more problems you have to think about yourself.

------
aprdm
Since when did stable / used became a synonymous for dying? Is Python dying?
Java?

